

Mark Mitchell says "Using C++ in GCC is OK" - dhruvbird
http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2010-05/msg00705.html

======
nkurz
There is some good level-headed non-dogmatic discussion in this thread. Here's
some: <http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2010-05/msg00757.html>

As another comment points out, this decision was made a year ago. Any updates
on how the transition is going?

I searched a little, but found nothing. I did happen across an interesting
earlier proposal though: <http://www.airs.com/blog/archives/187>

------
aaronbrethorst
[May 2010]

------
iam
Feeling the pressure from LLVM? It's programmed almost entirely in C++.

